# special shovel handle



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I have and cherish my grandfather's garden spade. It's obviously an old one, and the shaft is split like a wishbone to form the handle. It finally gave up. Any idea where I can get a similar handle, to fix grandpa's shovel?

Let's see if this picture works....

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...rZWKg/w689-h387-no/IMG_20141207_172521576.jpg


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a D handle, and a new one won't have the same character, but my local independent Ace hardware store stocks them. Now that I think about, I think one of our local feed mills has them as well.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Please don't replace Grandpa's old shovel handle. Fix it so it mostly retains it's character as DEXTERll mentioned if it's only split some.

If I can fix this one you can easily fix that one. If you decide to take my advise I'll be glad to tell you a possible solution.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I've got a pile of ole shovels, many with various wooden handles,....

I found one once, thought it was Cool, 'n tossed it in the back of my truck,...
Ever since, anybody on the crew that sees one headed for the dumpster, they grab it, 'n toss it in my pickup,...
I picked up 2 more this Fall, found in a 100 + year old buildin' cellar downtown,...
The steel parts are covered with ole concrete, 'n they ain't very straight, but it' 2 short handled, wooden handled spades,...
I'll sandblast the ole mud off 'em, next time I've got the blaster out,...

In yer picture, I don't see a Break, just a "tired" handle,...
How 'bout a better picture on a background other than more wood,..??
My ole eyes need more contrast,....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... I've got a pile of ole shovels, many with various wooden handles,....
> 
> I found one once, thought it was Cool, 'n tossed it in the back of my truck,...
> Ever since, anybody on the crew that sees one headed for the dumpster, they grab it, 'n toss it in my pickup,...
> ...


It isn't your tired eyes, there isn't any broken wood remaining. That's all new wood because I cut out all the splintered broken wood, about 10 " if I recall.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry, I shoulda quoted _ratherbefishing,....

I was lookin' at this one,...








_


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My mistake. I posted a picture of what the handle looks like, not the broken part. I don't think this one is getting fixed. Look right at the ferrule.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...L5RmU/w911-h512-no/IMG_20141207_172535324.jpg


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Doubt if you will ever find an exact replacement, unless you trip over a complete shovel at a barn sale.

Ace (and others) sells a more modern version of the D handle.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/...58&cp=2568443.2568444.2598674.2601435.1260379


----------



## Nina Blaicher (Dec 31, 2014)

I think at this point I would just consider the shovel a precious heirloom and buy a new one . It would be nice to replace, but I would worry about the look or maybe even destroying it at the expense of attempting to repair it


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I think at this point I would just consider the shovel a precious heirloom and buy a new one .


I wouldn't, and I don't think the OP feels that way either. The steel in old shovels and spades is usually a thicker gauge and/or better steel than you can buy in your local hardware store or big box.

Replacing handles is not a big deal. Looks like one rivet to remove.

Most men that love old tools do so because the way they feel in your hands and/or the way they work. 

If he was loving it for decorative value, he wouldn't have been using it and it wouldn't be broken.

Not disrespecting your opinion, just pointing out a different way of looking at it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a manufacturers mark stamped in the metal anywhere?. 

Find the maker and see what they have to replace this handle, It kind of looks to me that it might have been a special designed replacement handle by "grampa". 

If you cannot repair it, just hang it on the wall as a memento and buy a new heavy duty one.



ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ed, the split yoke wooden D handle was manufactured until at least the end of WWII. Many of the jeeps came equipped with them during the war.

I remember seeing a lot them in the 50's, whether they were civilian or military surplus.

Just a manufacturing process that has disappeared in the USA, unless there is some craftsman somewhere, making them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Since I am a mid 50s model myself, I had never seen a handle like that. 

Seen many that were fashioned by the owner out of odd stuff to replace broken handles though. 

Thanks for the little bit of trivia, it proves that just because we have never seen it ,it might exist anyway. 


ED


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, all. It looks like a company called Spear & Jackson still makes tools with this type of handle. 









I have a feeling I can find a discounted price on the shovel, that's cheaper than just a handle. I'll do some checking around.
I may just hang Grandpa's old shovel on the wall, and buy and use Grandpa's new shovel.


----------

